
Show HN: Flasher.js – Easily Install JavaScript on ESP8266 WiFi IoT Devices - achalkley
http://forefront.io/a/introducing-flasher-js/
======
todd_henderson
Had a chance to see some of the early work on this. Excited to see it
officially launched. Nice to have such an simple and easy way to get JS on an
ESP8266 dev board. Building connected projects just got a whole lot easier.

